# glassy eyes



## Emerana (Jan 16, 2008)

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this but I always ready this post and love to look at everyones work.  I took these snapshots...they aren't portraits, just snapshots from a party...nothing I am super psyched about, just to demonstrate my question 
















All are blue eyed children and I am wondering how you are able to get that almost clear eyed effect on lighter eyes?  As you can see, my photos come out with darker eyes.

Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## ScottS (Jan 16, 2008)

You have to over expose a little, and it helps to use a direct flash into the eyes. ( it looks like you were using a bounce flash. )

Also, some PP work to bring them out.


----------



## Emerana (Jan 16, 2008)

Yeah I was bouncing...if I used a bounce card, would it help?  I cant imagine unleashing my flash into those tiny faces


----------



## ScottS (Jan 16, 2008)

A bounce card would help greatly! What i do to get the pretty eyes pictures of babies is to use my SB-800 wirelessly and bounce it, But then i also use the on camera flash as the commander. ( low power, but enough to fill in the shadows, and bring out the eyes a little. Then a little PP to finish it off.   Hope i could help.


----------



## eravedesigns (Jan 16, 2008)

well looking at the name of this thread and looking at the images I wouldnt consider them glass eyes. The eyes are a tad bit out of focus and just watery. I consider really good eyes the ones that are super sharp and u can see all the colors and lines in the eye and then see a specular highlight that gives it that glass appearance.


----------



## Ls3D (Jan 16, 2008)

Did you even read the whole post?

-S


----------



## ScottS (Jan 16, 2008)

eravedesigns said:


> well looking at the name of this thread and looking at the images I wouldnt consider them glass eyes. The eyes are a tad bit out of focus and just watery. I consider really good eyes the ones that are super sharp and u can see all the colors and lines in the eye and then see a specular highlight that gives it that glass appearance.


 

Obviously you didn't read the whole post silly!:mrgreen:


----------

